# Look dealer locater?



## Cooper1960 (Oct 14, 2010)

I can't seem to find a listing for dealers in my area that carry Look bikes. I live in north central Ohio(US) and the only dealer I have found is Velo sports in Brecksville. Internet searches turn up on line dealers but no listing for local bike shops. 
Anyone know where I can find a dealer list or of any dealers in northern Ohio?

Thanks


----------



## s30.hybrid (Oct 4, 2010)

http://hosted.where2getit.com/lookcycle/

There is a small link on the bottom of look's website homepage.


----------



## Cooper1960 (Oct 14, 2010)

Thanks for the link to the shop locater, turns out there's only one shop within two hours of me that sells Look bikes. I went to the local shop this morning that had the bike I looked at and talked to him about ordering a bike for me, he wasn't even interested. I told him I wanted to support a local shop if I could and he just kind of blew me off, he said he was trying to clear the bikes he has before he will order any more. I didn't quite understand why he would pass up a sure sale unless maybe he isn't going to carry Look any longer. Everything he has are still 09's, he told me before he hadn't brought any 2010's in, maybe the business is struggling and he can't afford it. 

Thanks again


----------



## Weav (Jun 21, 2009)

Are you for real? He could have asked for payment up front. This is why so many people are ordering online, they don't have to deal with attitudes. How could any businessman turn down a sure sale, even if it isn't in his current inventory.


----------



## Cooper1960 (Oct 14, 2010)

I get the feeling the dealer felt since I didn't buy the bike he had I was just wasting his time looking for pricing, he didn't exactly say no but said "I haven't even bought anything from Look for over a year" The store carries Look, Colnago and Bianchi bikes so I know he has money in his current inventory and if things aren't selling he may be playing very conservative. But if I ordered the bike from him I would expect it to be cash up front so what does he have to lose? I guess the time it would take him to look up the price maybe? I have to admit I do feel a little guilty, I road the bike three times and didn't buy it, it was just to early in the shopping process for me to pull the trigger. But I also wouldn't say he had an "attitude", he just wasn't very accommodating any longer. 

Please let me know the e-mail of the dealer you know and I will contact him and see what he has.

Thanks


----------



## s30.hybrid (Oct 4, 2010)

Cooper1960,

I too have been looking round at 566s and have had very similar experiences with the dealers in my area. I have 3 dealers reasonably close by and neither of the 3 seem all that motivated to special order a Look bike. I too test rode a few bikes but no one had my size/build/color combo that I wanted so it would have to be a pre-paid special order. Even then I am not able to get a reply from the shops regarding stock availability, delivery lead time or even their final retail prices.I have 3 theories as to why this may be:

1. Perhaps there are problems over at Look. Maybe the dealers have inside info or see the writing on the wall, and are deciding to avoid doing business for the time being, with the exception of bikes already instock. - This is only a theory here, don't get too excited folks 

2. Timing: It is that time of year where dealers are trying hard to move all the 2010 bikes and would prefer to do this instead of ordering something else. On top of that it seems the inventory of 2011 bikes simply hasn't hit the shelves yet, at least with the small boutique brands. So even if you wanted to spcial order, the bikes simply aren't available yet.- This seems much more likely to me and would make sense.

3. Communication: From the few interactions I've had with LBS dealers, I get the impession that Look stock checks and delivery dates are less accessable to them, even when comparing to other boutique brands. For instance, one LBS told me they could check stock on Bianchi and Sott while I wait, but for Look they took my name and number and have yet to call me back. _ Just an observation here

My guess is it's probably a combonation of #2 and 3. I guess it's a small price to pay to be able to own a sweet ride that you don't see every day ( at least round here ). Don't give up the search. If it's the bike you really want just be patient. Otherwise you may not be hppy if you end up with someting else. Good luck!

And for the record: All the dealers I've talked to have nothing but good things to say about Look. Just a bit hard to nail one of the bikes down right now


----------



## Cooper1960 (Oct 14, 2010)

s30.hybrid you are probably right in your assessment of the dealer, and maybe even with Look as well. Another thing with this dealer I'm inclined to think Look may have pulled the plug on him for lack of sales maybe? Or his store is struggling and he is just trying to pay the bills. He has a few Look frames and four complete Look bikes but all are 2009's, he never brought in any 2010's. Maybe he has a fear if I order a bike and suddenly hate it I will want my money returned and he will be stuck with it.


Anyway...just thinking out loud.


----------



## a_avery007 (Jul 1, 2008)

get the 2009 at discount then???


----------



## Cooper1960 (Oct 14, 2010)

The dealer sold the 566 bike that was my size, he has two other 566's but both are 57 cm., I need a 55. I found a 2010 566 at a dealer two hours south of me who claimed it was an "in store build", he was suppose to send me some pictures and specs but never did. He also wanted $3300 which would be OK if it was built right with light components. If the info doesn't show up by Monday I will call again. 
If I can't find one at a decent price I've kind of accepted the fact I may have to build one myself which I have never done before but I'm pretty handy so the thought doesn't scare me. What does scare me is the amount of money I would drop into it! All that fancy bling cost money and if your building from scratch why cut corners? I may end up with a $5000 bike if I'm not careful! How cool would that be?lol


----------



## a_avery007 (Jul 1, 2008)

566 are floating everywhere in CA...

Ask Chas politely to find you one reasonably close by and go pick it up!

$3300 that bike better be nice!!! like Force with Dura Ace wheelset....


----------



## Cooper1960 (Oct 14, 2010)

That would be quite a trip to pick up a bike, I live in Ohio! I will admit one of my nicest trips ever was to CA., I spent ten days burning free gas driving up and down the coast highway. 

I'm new to this site so I have to ask, who's Chas?


----------



## s30.hybrid (Oct 4, 2010)

Just for reference there is a dealer in northern cal clearing out 2009 566 Ultegra bikes for $2299. Unfortunately they only have XS and XL left. Point being don't overpay for a bike! 
I guess availability will get better in the near future, just gotta be patient! But I want a 566 already!


----------

